# Suche : Alternative zum Microsoft Adressbuch



## Minimuffel (4. August 2005)

Hallo, 
suche für mein Notebook ein alternatives Programm zum Mircosoft Adressbuch! Da ich an meinen Notebook keinerlei Emailclient installieren will(also keine Emailclientenadressbücher nutzen werde) und ich das Mircosoft Adressbuch ziemlich blöd finde (kann mir z.b. nur 4 Kategorien ohne Kontaktzugriff anschauen, nicht grad sehr viel Auswahl, wobei man nur 2 davon manuell einstellen kann...nicht mal die Adresse is dabei), suche ich am besten ne Freeware, die ne wirkliche Alternative ist! Könnte auch weiter Funktionen wie Terminkalender, Notzien oder sonstiges beinhalten! 

Hab schon mal n bissi bei chip.de geschaut...was mir gut gefallen hat war der RedBox Organizer , dieses is leider keine Freeware! 

Also, falls jmd Ahnung hat und was empfehlen kann, das wäre super


----------



## tocki (27. Oktober 2008)

Ist schon ein ziemlich alter Beitrag, aber wen das interessiert: Man kann das Thunderbird Adressbuch als stand alone Anwendung ansprechen. Weiter Infos unter http://www.blog.tocki.de/2008-10-26/thunderbird-adressbuch-stand-alone/


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Oktober 2008)

*Open Source*
Blacksheep

*Freeware (1 Benutzer) / Kaufversion (Mehrere Benutzer)*
http://www.conaktivoffice.de/


----------

